# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Back with a Bullfrog

## danfrog

Heyo! Its been a while fellow froggers! Im back in the mainland and picked up a baby African Bullfrog. Introducing Treehouse the Frog! Munching on small crickets, have nightcawlers on standby soon as he is eating from tongs. Currently in a 12x12x18. I have a 12x12x12 but my gecko is in it. Ill be doing an enclosure swap this weekend. Tree house is hooked up to a reptifogger/hygrotherm. Anyways heres a couple pics.





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## danfrog

And a couple more.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## alane

So..SuperUltraCute...when they are tiny.

----------


## danfrog

Alright, got the enclosures swapped out. Ima do the trouble questions just to make sure everything is spot on. I havent had a frog in three years, so Ima little rusty.


1. Size of enclosure? 12x12x12 exo-terra with hygrotherm amd reptifogger.

2. # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences? 1

3. Humidity? Around 80 percent give or take with two or three manual mists a day to keep top layer od substrate moist. 

4. Temperature? 82-84 day, 77-79 night

5. Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish? Dechlorinated spring water. Destilled for the reptifogger.

6. Materials used for substrate? Plantation soil.

7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials. - How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv? Water dish and fake leafy tree thing. Three sides covered.

8. Main food source? Small crickets the width of head. Soon as tong trained nightcrawlers. Not sure  the size, maybe half body length.

9. Vitamins and calcium? (how often?) As a baby calvium d3 daily? Vitamins once a week? Also I dont remember using vit d3 last time I had frogs. Someone please explain.

10. Lighting? Halogen day light. 50w.

11. What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure? Ceramic heat emitter 60w. Day light.

12. When is the last time he/she ate? Jist now. Calcium dusted crickets. About 10 then burrowed into the substrate.

13. Have you found poop lately? Not yet.

14. A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine) Pic at the bottom.

15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area. A bit skittish compared to what I'm used to.

16. How old is the frog? A little bigger than a quarter.

17. How long have you owned him/her? 2 days.

18. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred? Captive.

19. Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats? Just dusted crickets. Have nightcrawlers, going to try them tomorrow.

20. How often the frog is handled? Just once to move to smaller enclosure.

21. Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area? Extra low

22. Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc) cleaning will be monthly to 3 weeks depending. Daily water change.



Should be it. Please let me know if I need to make adjustments. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## danfrog

Todays pic!



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Jason

I would ditch fogger or only use it at night. It prevents humidity gradients during the day and a lot of frogs can surpringly suffer from being kept too wet. Mind that although these frogs are active at the rain season, there's still days without rain and its quite dry then. Mist twice day max too or it will fluctuate the temp too much unless the water is warm. Calcium and vitamin A & D3 supplementation at every feeding, without vitamin D3 calcium will not be absorbed. Night crawlers don't need dusted tho, I add them in with whatever dusted insects I feed. When you get to the mice feeding stage the mice just need calcium-D3. I think the 60W ceramic is a bit much for that tank size, a 40w would be better and keep in mind it can drop to 75F or so at night. Have fun, show is your frog in a few months when it's miracuously changed sized

----------

danfrog

----------


## danfrog

Ill turn the fogger down to go off at 50%rh. That should be good with two manual sprays and allow humidity varients. I havent been able to reach the needed day time temps without the ceramic heater/light combo. I have the heater over the water bowl at the moment. The light is on a 12 hour day/night timer, and the ceramic heater is attached to the hygrotherm so it only turns on when a temp boost is needed, and maintains the night temps well just by itself (though Ill probably lower the night temp by a degree or two). Treehouse is taking the nightcrawlers from tongs now so Ill probably only feed insects on dust days due to the worms turning into goo when dusted. I have calcium powder with d3, and herpivite for the vitamins. Ill be posting a pic a day or every other day to monitor growth. Thank you for the tips, they are always greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

jasonm96

----------


## Jason

It's best to use an oil-filled radiator in the room to bump up background temps rather than resorting to a lot of overhead heat to compensate with frogs, they don't really like it. I have to do this just now myself until summer comes round and it keeps the insects happy too.

----------


## danfrog

Ill definatly look into one of those. I dont have a dedicated reptile room for Treehouse. He is currently on a nightstand in the bedroom due to it being the lowest traffic room. We only go in there to sleep, and check on him and the gecko. Was going to move him to the dresser once his enclosures get too big for the nightstand.    

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Jason

I have little in my frog room now, just yellow-belies and the bullfrog but unfortunately coming cold climate or having a cold room will need an oil-filled radiator or similar. a lot of the books that are written by breeders probably come from a warm climate or have heated rooms and don't really warn you about this (though i do have a few that do)

----------


## danfrog

Ill check them out. Did some googling and they arnt that expensive. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## danfrog

Todays Pic. Eating nightcrawler chunck from tongs. Been finding poop daily, sometimes twice a day.



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## danfrog

Another begging for more food.



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## danfrog

Doubled in size........ish...



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## danfrog

When do these guys start working on their calls? My wife said she heard like a broken squeeky moo last night night. Treehouse is golfball size, maybe a little bigger at the moment. Still munchin on nightcrawlers, and dubias daily.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## danfrog

Him being a weirdo. 



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## danfrog

> When do these guys start working on their calls? My wife said she heard like a broken squeeky moo last night night. Treehouse is golfball size, maybe a little bigger at the moment. Still munchin on nightcrawlers, and dubias daily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Not gonna lie though, kinda wanted a female.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## danfrog

> Not gonna lie though, kinda wanting a female.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## danfrog

Last nights pic. 



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## danfrog

Worm time!

https://youtu.be/CgnbVECzr68

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## danfrog

Looking into getting an exo-terra 36x18x18, or 36x18x12 for a permanent enclosure. Would that size be good for a full grown adult, and what size should he be when i move him? Im pretty sure Treehouse is male due to my wife hearing him practice call. Probably still to young to accurately sex but I will include top and side pics. He has a pretty broad head. This guy is an eating machine, and will attack anything that moves.







Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## danfrog

Enclosure upgrade #1. Treehouse was quickly outgrowing his 12x12x12. I bought a 24x18x12 exoterra. I sealed 3/4 of the top with sized cardboard wrapped in a ziplock back with ducktape. Dude eats his fill every night. He attacks anything that moves. The only way im able to change his water is when he has a mouthfull of worms. Here are pics.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## alane

How much he's grown in a month!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## danfrog

He is an awsome dude. Way more active than the pacman frogs I used to keep. He is eating between 4 and 6 nightcrawlers daily. Ima pick up some more dubias tomorrow. He goes ballistic when he hunts down insects.

----------


## alane

they are not accurate feeders though.  and i've seen when they get huge and bulky, they are remarkably inaccurate feeders.

NOM miss NOM miss NOM miss NOM miss NOM miss NOM eat

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## danfrog

> they are not accurate feeders though.  and i've seen when they get huge and bulky, they are remarkably inaccurate feeders.
> 
> NOM miss NOM miss NOM miss NOM miss NOM miss NOM eat


Nailed it! He just throws his mouth blindly until some ends up in it. Not accurate at all.

----------


## alane

In contrast...my fire belly toads, when they are hungry... well, I have seen them catch a cricket before it even hits the floor.  right out of the air.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Daniel

Nice. These guys grow crazy fast. Be sure to get a colony of bugs going soon

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## danfrog

> Nice. These guys grow crazy fast. Be sure to get a colony of bugs going soon


Thinking about making my own worm and dubia colonies. Not sure if that will fly with the wife though. The bugs I ordered came in today. 50 large dubias, and some horn worms. Night crawlers are about 2.25 for 18 at walmart here. Ill do another update pic tonight. Treehouse is about baseball size now around 4 inches SVL give or take. Kinda hard to get anything close to him to measure because he will try and eat it. He calls every night, and still has his juvenile colors.

----------


## danfrog

> Thinking about making my own worm and dubia colonies. Not sure if that will fly with the wife though. The bugs I ordered came in today. 50 large dubias, and some horn worms. Night crawlers are about 2.25 for 18 at walmart here. Ill do another update pic tonight. Treehouse is about baseball size now around 4 inches SVL give or take. Kinda hard to get anything close to him to measure because he will try and eat it. He calls every night, and still has his juvenile colors.


Sorry didnt mean to double post the pic. Here is the correct one.

----------


## Daniel

Lmao. Sounds like mine Ima measure and weigh him today. I named mine Tyrone. If I had to guess he's about 5" if not more he also calls every night and tries to eat me. Definitely one of my favorite animals.

----------


## danfrog

Todays pics after feeding when I was changing his water bowl. Best I can do lol.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## danfrog

First Mouse! 

https://youtu.be/-meq0AIemfY

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Dutch

----------


## danfrog

Update! Treehouse is huge! He is still eating great but slowed down to about every other day. He doesnt like nightcrawlers anymore either. So he is currently eating large dusted dubias, and crickets every so often. Calls just about every night, and is due for another enclosure upgrade. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Dutch

----------


## Xavier

Wow, he grew so fast! Definitely time to upgrade enclosures like you said, lol. He looks healthy, so whatever you're doing, keep it up!  :Smile:

----------

